# Finally got a zone 3 otter!!!!



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

This is the 3rd season i've been after the otter on this property and it finally paid-off  Took him in a small feeder creek off the main river,really just a ditch with a trickle of water (1-2in deep)untill you get a melt,then it's around 1-1 1/2 ft deep.I've set this spot every year with no luck,but it's just to nice to pass-up.Knowing that we were in for a warm-up last week,I got out there ahead of it and got a 330 set in a spot that was just made for a trap to be set there.Narrow spot about a foot wide,with a natural dive-log laying accross the ditch  My biggest worry was keeping the **** out of it untill the water came up,and rats out of it after that,hard to keep a working trap at this spot.The rest of the property along the main river is hard for me to pin'em down on,no beaver dams,under cut banks ect.. and when they do leave any sign (not offten)it's never in the same spot.I have no idea where this ditch comes from other than it just runs thru a pretty good sized chunk of wooded area that I do not have permission on,but from the postion of the triggers he came down the ditch towards the main river,not up it like I figured.Anyways,here he is,not huge 42in. nose to tip of tail,but i'm real happy with him  Now i've got to get up to zone 2 and hope I can get lucky again!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Outstanding! Congrats!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET very nice!!!*


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice! Patience pays off and that is the key to otter trapping in my eyes! That is a nice XL otter so nothing to be ashamed of on that one. Congrats! OT


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup, thats a nice one. I fianaly conected with an otter the other day also.
Congrats.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

That's quite an otter you've got there. Pretty sweet!!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Great job!

Does't sound like luck to me. Sounds like you had the spot figured out.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats on your Otter!


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Way too go!!!


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! Congrats on a well deserved catch! Someday I will get luck enough to find some sign to at least set up on.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Very cool, Ed! You've earned that one! Is it going to end up mounted, tanned, or in the fur market?

Mike, don't worry about looking for sign. It's nice if you find some but otters spend the vast majority of their time in the water and leave very little sign in their travels. Most of my best otter locations don't have so much as a track. Look for creeks and rivers that lead between good otter feeding locations (lakes, beaver ponds, marshes). Like Ed found, otters will move through even small trickles if they run between locations they want to be in. Any small feeder stream leading of a main river is a great possibility. Once you find locations that look right- set them up and then be patient.

I love otter trapping!

John


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job and congrats.


----------



## wormdunker (Nov 18, 2010)

That's great man. Those otters sound difficult to catch.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats!!


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Way to go snareman, it looks like a big boy to me! Ive almost completed my mount on the one I got last year. its gonna be cool. Again congrats!

Mark


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guy's.Heading up to zone 2 this week to set a few traps,not much time but a better otter population and ALOT more property to trap thanks to my buddy jim (huntersridge)We'll see if I can get lucky again,but even if I don't,it's been alot of fun and a very good season for me


----------

